# Time for ANOTHER tank to enter my home :)



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Picked up a 3rd 75G Reef Ready Tank with beautiful Stand and Canopy. Stand is a display stand being 36" tall. I have decided to make this my tank, Going to transplant the contents of my current 75G into this one. The back is already painted black.

Inside the stand is an incredible acrylic refugium already made to order. It will house my new ASM G1 Skimmer that's in the box waiting for me to get busy.

The stand is prewired with 20 outlets on 2 circuits, 4 of them controlled by switches. I'm going to hang the light for the fuge to make a cleaner look inside.


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

Looks like a nice set up reefneck. Who made your refugium? Where is your old tank going?


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

CollegeReefer said:


> Looks like a nice set up reefneck. Who made your refugium? Where is your old tank going?


The refugium is Home Made. My "Old" tank (Less than a year old) is going from the living room to our bedroom and is to become a new reef.

We plan 2 keep all 3 75G Reef Tanks running.


----------



## mr.dark-saint (Aug 16, 2005)

That's an odd place for the fans. But I'm sure it was the "right" thing to do with the lights they had running. The thing has a lot of plugs built in I'm suprised it didn't come with it's own meter.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

The fans worked really well there with the T5HO setup he was using in it. I'll be using HQI's with T5HO Actinic Supplements.

It has a total of 20 plugs on two circuits. 4 are switched. It's a sweet setup. Nice to have friends.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

T5HO over VHO?? Say it aint so................ Say it aint so!!!


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

T5HO all the way


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

You are breaking my heart Keri!!!!


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Damon said:


> You are breaking my heart Keri!!!!


 Sowwy! 

I guess I should not mention the deal I just made less than an hour ago then huh?

I just got my hands on a Complete setup. All livestock included. 120G 24X24X48.


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

How much did you pay for it. I actually noticed that a lot of local reefers who want to get out of the hobby sell whole set ups for cheap. Then again i think best part of having a reef is building it. Looks like it is yet another great set up.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

CollegeReefer said:


> How much did you pay for it. I actually noticed that a lot of local reefers who want to get out of the hobby sell whole set ups for cheap. Then again i think best part of having a reef is building it. Looks like it is yet another great set up.


If I told that in public I would have people from Wisconsin coming down here to hunt me down for being a thief! 

That is 250 Pounds of Live Rock in there that I sold him from the store when I was able to work. Let's just say I paid hardly any more for everything than he did for just the live rock.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

A Little additional info on what I got today. (Well, It became mine today but not moving it till the day after Christmas. 9 days away.) 

8 month old 120 gallon reef tank.

Tank is currently up and running. Selling complete system.

Custom white washed stand
(2) 250w MH, 10k, Hamilton ballast 
(4) 54w T5, acentic, Icecap ballast
ALL LIGHTS HAVE REFLECTORS
(2) lunar lights
(4) exhaust fans through top of stand
Sealife Systems Premier 200 sump, cap 5000 pump, bioballs
250w heater
Corallife 220 Super Skimmer
(2) thermometers
(2) power heads

Tank used as island - wiring enters through side where overflow is.

Stocked with:
250 lbs live rock
4-5" live sand

Fish:
Naso Tang
Hippo Tang
Sailfin Tang
Foxface Tang
Coral Beauty
Flame Hawk Fish
Dragonfish
Worm Goby
Mandarin Goby
Watchman Goby
Six Line Wrasse
Pink Cucumber
Blood Shrimp
(2) Cleaner Shrimp
(2) Gold Banded Maroon Clownfish, Mated
Yellow Linkia Starfish
(2) Pistol Shrimp
Nasaris Snails
Blue, Red, Scarlett Hermits
5 or so Emerald Crabs

Corals
Large Rose Bubble Anenome
Large Tentacle Anenome
Colt Coral
Xmas tree rock
Various mushrooms (blue, green, striped, hairy)
Various Button Polyp Colonies
green star polyps
Teal and brown star polyps
Blue and green acro (3-5 inch frag)
Green acro frag (2-3 inch)
Torch Coral
Hammer Coral
Frogspawn coral
Chili Coral
Sun Coral (orange)
(2) toadstool leathers 1 large 1 small
Flower Pot Coral
Green Plate Coral
Pagoda Cup Coral
Yellow Montipora Coral
Red Brain Coral
Orange short plate coral
Green Ricordia
Red/Pink Ricordia
3 (3-4 inch) clams
2 (1 inch) baby clams
Clove Coral
Candy Cane Coral

There are more Corals and fish than what is listed. The tank is well stocked and ready to grow. Included everything I have for the tank including food, chemical supplies, test kits etc.

Tank is established complete ecosystem. Little upkeep needed.

Tank maintains 4 degree temp swing (78 - 82) through vents and fans NO CHILLER NEEDED. MH on 9 hours. T5s on 12 hours.

Spent over $6,000.00 setting this system up. We are moving to a different state and do not want to hassle with the tank durning the move.


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

I am speachless!


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

I am STILL speechless!  I got more pics today and will try to post more tonight. Going by to take a look this morning but it's a done deal since the people were customers of mine. Now I am going to sell a 55G and a 75G.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

DAMN !!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm jealous ! LOL !!


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

thats all awsome


----------



## Fishnewb1 (Mar 24, 2006)

WOW is that guy in your fish club? 
i really need to join one of those...


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

He was actually a member of NFMAS but since he is moving to Tenn. I doubt he'll be very active in it now. 

Update for everyone. The 75G pictured in the first post is abut 3/4 setup and all of my livestock has been xfered. Had to make a bunch more saltwater as the new sump is huge. Waiting on the RO to make me more water now to finish the top off. Have a few pics to post but not going to do it tonight, Will get them up soon though so you can see how the move went. 

The 120G arrives Next Tuesday night.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

*75g Update:*

The tank shown in the first post is now setup and running! I spent the day yesterday getting the new ASM Skimmer setup and the tank into place then transferring everything from my original 75G Reef into this new setup with the huge refugium. Here are some construction pics. Cosmetics are still under construction and aquascaping will continue for the next few days.

The ASM G1

























The Refugium Area









And Fired up for a test run. No leaks.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

*120g Update:*

Here are some new pics of the 120G that I took myself at the home of the people I got it from. I am so eager for next Tuesday to get here and it's in my home.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Awesome ! I'm still jealous ! LOL !!!


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

They had a very beautiful tank. I am sure that was the centerpeice of there home. good luck with the movie. how much water are you saving from there tank?


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

All of it!


----------



## mr.dark-saint (Aug 16, 2005)

Good deal. I'd move a few things though. The Sun Coral (Tubastrea) should be in a dark spot. That brown SPS on higher ground to best utilize the tubes (light that is). Then the Flowerpot (Goniopora) on a more stable location (had so many of them catch a good bit of water or fish and find them on the sand all jacked up). One last thing place the Short Tenticle Plate coral on sand (since they do dives off the rocks and end up like the Gonioporas. But all in all very nice,


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Thanks for the advice. I am aware of what should be placed where. This is where the previous owner had placed things. All will be removed for the tank move and replaced properly when set back up in my home. Might be doing it this Saturday instead of Tuesday now.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

dang you man, dang you


----------



## ReefNeckWidow (Feb 2, 2006)

<<< Reefneck's Wife

Sits pondering  : 

1) where the heck to put a 120g in our small home 

2) is the flooring going to support the weight of all these tanks and water volume?:help: 

3) where the heck she's going to find the time and energy to reaquascape another tank with 2 toddlers running around her feet?:roll: 

4) should she give Keri a whack on the head so he'll stop getting anymore tanks!!!! :chair:


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Hey Honey,
I just got offered a heck of a deal on a 210G with stand. It's fish only though......No Reef.


----------



## mr.dark-saint (Aug 16, 2005)

ReefNeckWidow said:


> <<< Reefneck's Wife
> 
> Sits pondering  :
> 
> ...


Reefneck - Just tell her you'll condense the tanks in to the 210.


----------



## ReefNeckWidow (Feb 2, 2006)

Oh, you're a big help Dark Saint!!!:roll:


----------



## christianjock07 (Dec 23, 2006)

My floor will support it! Send one of the 75's over here.  But both of you have to come help set it up. 


Howdy Keri and Louise! My first post here.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

christianjock07 said:


> Howdy Keri and Louise! My first post here.


Welcome to Fishforums Chris!

Ok everyone, It's official. The group is meeting tomorrow between 3:30 & 4:00 PM to go get and move the 120 to my home. No waiting till Tuesday after all.  I'm so looking forward to this. The get the 210 and put the wife in it. ......Uh, I mean her Fish and corals from her tanks. lol


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Reefneck said:


> Hey Honey,
> I just got offered a heck of a deal on a 210G with stand. It's fish only though......No Reef.


You know as well as we all do its just a matter of time before it becomes a reef.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

LOL, Probably. Truth be told, The 210 would go through my floor so I passed on it but the 120 arrives today! WooHoo!!


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

*WooHoo, It's here at last!!*

The 120 is here! Setup and running for the night without the canopy on it because I am too tired to wire the Halides and T5's tonight. Just sat a 2X65W PC fixture on it so we can see to work in it. Nice to have things just laying around.

Anyway, Here is the first few pics of it in my home and running. Aquascaping still needs to be done as well as the lighting. So far so good though.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

*Still More......*


----------



## christianjock07 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Looking good Keri....*

Glad I could help getting it there, can't wait to see picks once you have the lights back on and everything landscaped. I'll check it out again once I get back from Wisconsin.


----------



## mr.dark-saint (Aug 16, 2005)

I'd put a grill on that powerhead before it sucks someone in. Your Sun Coral looks bad lots of exposed skeleton had a few pop off when they started to look like that. You also might wanna pick up that Frog Spawn or Torch or Hammer (kind a hard to tell all blurry and closed up) off the bottom. 

I still say get the 210 and condence you tanks.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

mr.dark-saint said:


> I'd put a grill on that powerhead before it sucks someone in. Your Sun Coral looks bad lots of exposed skeleton had a few pop off when they started to look like that. You also might wanna pick up that Frog Spawn or Torch or Hammer (kind a hard to tell all blurry and closed up) off the bottom.
> 
> I still say get the 210 and condence you tanks.


You have to realize that the tank just got brought in the door and thrown together to get it up and running. The powerheads are not only not in place but are not plugged in either! A lot of the corals look bad. Stressed from the move across town. And as for the frogspawn frag.....When the tank is so cloudy from just setting it up that you can't see you put things anywhere you can. It was 10:00 at night. We were not worried about aesthetics at the time.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Where is this diamond mine? Reefneck knows if he tells us where hes getting all of these from hes going to start a new goldrush.....or more accurately "reef-rush". Where do you find these things?!?!


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

harif87 said:


> Where do you find these things?!?!


Having been in the LFS business you get to know certain customers. Then when something comes up, They come to you.  The new 75G came from a fellow club member and the 120G from a customer of the store.

Here's some pics since the tank has cleared up. Still not aquascaped yet, Just not cloudy anymore.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

You got some great livestock. Hope to see pics of everything in their final place.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

harif87 said:


> You got some great livestock. Hope to see pics of everything in their final place.


Thanks. I am a little anxious myself to get the aquascaping done but with 250# of Live Rock in a 120G tank there is not much room to work. I'm going to have to get a rubbermaid tub and fill it with saltwater to place rock in while we arrange things.

My wife does the aquascaping.....She's is SOOO much better at it then I am. I get the hard part.....Keeping the girls away from her while she does it. 

Maybe in a few days it will be done and I'll post more pics then.

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!

Keri & Louise


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

WOW !! And a Merry Christmas to you and your family !


----------



## mr.dark-saint (Aug 16, 2005)

Reefneck - Just pointing not criticising. I understand all about getting things wet. I suppose having two tots make thing difficult (I wouldn't know snce I's got no young 'uns). Then again I would've pushed on with my Diatom Filter hooked up sucking all the floaties until the job was done (again no obligations to smack the kids around:lol: ). Other than the few coals getting might close it looks good.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

*UPDATED PICS OF THE 120G with the lights wired up*

Taken this evening after getting the MH's and T5 Actinics wired up and working. The halides were on for about 3 hours and everything perked right up. These pics were taken with only the T5 actinics on. Enjoy. Rock work is still to be done so hang on for more to come.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

*A few More*


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

It's looking terrific, Keri!! 

What LFS did you used to work at? Was it that one on Main Street, Pet Creations? That seems to be the only decent LFS I know of around here.

Nice avatar, BTW. :lol:


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Lydia said:


> It's looking terrific, Keri!!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice avatar, BTW. :lol:


Definately looking terrific.

Yeah, nice catfish... is it reefsafe?:lol:


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Lydia said:


> It's looking terrific, Keri!!
> 
> What LFS did you used to work at? Was it that one on Main Street, Pet Creations? That seems to be the only decent LFS I know of around here.
> 
> Nice avatar, BTW. :lol:


Thanks.

I did at one time work for Pet Creations but there are way too many Chiefs and not enough Indians there. I left there within one month of starting.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

harif87 said:


> Definately looking terrific.
> 
> Yeah, nice catfish... is it reefsafe?:lol:


No, It's not Reef safe. I put it in a FOWLR that had a Dog Face Puffer in it and boy, You should have seen the fight. lol


----------

